
Show HN: IsServiceUp – Monitor the status of all your cloud services in one page - Feanim
http://isserviceup.com/
======
spdustin
Well done!

May I suggest:
[https://status.postmarkapp.com](https://status.postmarkapp.com)

I'd send a PR myself but I'm literally getting up from my desk to prepare for
travel. I've made myself a reminder for this for next week just in case it
isn't added by someone else, but I figured there's value in the suggestion in
the meantime.

Thanks, and again, this is very well done. I can imagine going to this
whenever some app of ours starts getting problem reports.

------
AtheistOfFail
I like it.

May I suggest an array of squares (maybe something like dashing.io's demo)
with color codes?

I would like to put it on a screen so we can just look at a glance (and remove
certain squares we don't use)

------
jskulski
Very cool!

I did a similar project a few months ago! One day after lunch people were
starting to run around saying our system was down. I checked a few of our
dependencies and realized it was out of our hands. (Still our problem, but
nothing we could fix, only mitigate).

So Snu was born, take a look! Looks like we had a similar itch!

[https://github.com/jskulski/snu](https://github.com/jskulski/snu)

------
timvdalen
Well, that's ironic - the site seems down.

